# Keep losing chickens one at a time.



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

I've been losing chickens 1 at a time. Total loss of 6 so far. They get puffed out, stop eating, and are gone within 2 days usually less. I've Google it and found a number of people have seen the same thing happen with their flocks (not all currently happening). One lady had raised chickens for 20 yrs without a sick one ever, then this happened. No one seems to know why. A few suggested cocci as a possibility. So the last time I saw one looking suspicious I said "what do I have to lose?" and started them on amprolium. So far no deaths, but a couple days ago I noticed 1 or 2 huddled in back. 1 has recently started laying eggs, the other is due to start around Christmas. (These are heritage breeds). Today I noticed white liquid on the back fluffy feathers on the 1. Checked the other and saw in addition to that a little red. Checked the other 3 in with them, all but 1 has a little white in the feathers. I'm not sure what to think. Red tells me cocci. They are still on amprolium, been trying to decide if I can stop or need to continue. It's been about 10 days with the lower dose. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you collect relatively clean droppings from several areas, you don't need to keep them separate. Then have your vet do a fecal. 

Everything is too vague to give any sound advice on what to do. The fecal might be a starting point.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, what Robin said!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

X 3.


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

I wasn't able to collect any clean droppings, even after putting down clean shavings last night. I did some more research online. I'm thinking it's vent gleet. I read an article on it and they had pictures. It looks just like the pictures. I'm doing probiotics, cleaning the area and using anti fungal cream around it. Will see about picking up some fresh oregano tomorrow. I think 1 definitely has it, possibly a second. And blood can be present with vent greet. 

Any thoughts to add?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a nasty smell with vent gleet. Do they have that?


----------



## Carol B (May 4, 2020)

The one that's the worst YES. She also just started laying eggs a couple weeks ago. I was reading last night that the stress of laying can cause vent gleet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll need to put some of the antifungal in her vent.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes. But I would still do a fecal, because you may have to treat all of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put something under their roost to collect droppings. Be it a piece of plywood, a wide board or a plastic trash bag. You'll have plenty of clean droppings in the morning.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said.


----------

